# Hello



## Big Hoss

I registered here probably 6 months or more ago and completely forgot about it. Not very many forums where I can express my opinion so hoping this is one of them. I am a national socialist but really take offense to being called a nazi as its very ignorant. I am willing to debate my political ideology with anyone although I am not here to force my beliefs on anyone nor cause trouble I just enjoy debating politics. Matter of fact I agree with liberals on some things and with conservatives on others so I am sure I can find a place to fit it all I ask for is a chance.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Big Hoss

Probably not but it won't be because I didn't try and be nice to everyone...I am only a prick when forced to be one.


----------



## noose4

Welcome. National socialist? You dig the whole Hitler thing?


----------



## Big Hoss

I believe National Socialism is the best political ideology for white people yes.


----------



## Grace

rut roh


----------



## Big Hoss

Scooby dooh is that you!?


----------



## Madeline

Welcome, Big Hoss.


----------



## noose4

Big Hoss said:


> I believe National Socialism is the best political ideology for white people yes.




But what shall we do with those pesky colored people?


----------



## Sunni Man

Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Madeline




----------



## Sunni Man

USMB'ers

This is a thread to welcome people.

Not to start off attacking them.

We should welcome all types of new members and their different perspectives..

Makes for some lively debates.

It would be really boring if we only allowed like minded people to post here.


----------



## Grace

lol maddie. You are such a bad girl.


----------



## Grace

Sorry. 

Um...welcome. I think.


----------



## Sallow

Welcome.


----------



## Sheldon

We've got out own little enclave of white supremacists/nationalists/separatists, so you're not alone nor special.

But expect to get roundly mocked by me and many others here. Most of us have seen and heard it all before. Welcome.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Welcome. Just curious, how "pure white" are you? Like 72% or less, more? Do you guys have white meters for that?


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## RadiomanATL

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Welcome. Just curious, how "pure white" are you? Like 72% or less, more? Do you guys have white meters for that?



They carry variations of one of these around with them:


----------



## Big Hoss

noose4 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe National Socialism is the best political ideology for white people yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what shall we do with those pesky colored people?
Click to expand...


Send them back to their own continents/countries if they choose to go willingly those that choose to fight ok then we fight. I am not crazy enough to think the U.S as a whole will ever be under NS control but eventually within my life time separate racial enclaves will develop and some already are. Mexicans are slowly taking back the south west. Blacks are moving to the south in a large force Jews and liberals have the west coast and New England so that leaves the pacific northwest and the midwest for whites. Fine with me.


----------



## Ringel05

Big Hoss said:


> I believe National Socialism is the best political ideology for white people yes.



That's what I thought, another *XXXXXXX* puke pretending to be urbane, intelligent and charming.  Is this the new approach they're teaching you now?


----------



## Big Hoss

Cry elsewhere ok? Actually yeah I am on *XXXXXX*X but I am a bit more radical than those pathetic wannabe republicans. That place is a joke. No one has taught me anything why don't you sit back and enjoy the show instead of criticizing someone you don't even know.


----------



## California Girl

Back so soon?


----------



## Grace

Don't really need to know someone that idolizes Hitler enough to use him as an avi.

Just sayin'.


----------



## xsited1

Big Hoss said:


> I registered here probably 6 months or more ago and completely forgot about it. Not very many forums where I can express my opinion so hoping this is one of them. I am a national socialist but really take offense to being called a nazi as its very ignorant. I am willing to debate my political ideology with anyone although I am not here to force my beliefs on anyone nor cause trouble I just enjoy debating politics. Matter of fact I agree with liberals on some things and with conservatives on others so I am sure I can find a place to fit it all I ask for is a chance.



You're a National Socialist?  You're in luck!  Obama and his minions are all about government control of economic decision-making through central planning.  And since that inevitably leads to socialist or fascist oppression and tyranny, you may be offered a high command in the Wehrmacht soon.


----------



## Ringel05

Big Hoss said:


> Cry elsewhere ok? Actually yeah I am on *XXXXX* but I am a bit more radical than those pathetic wannabe republicans. That place is a joke. No one has taught me anything why don't you sit back and enjoy the show instead of criticizing someone you don't even know.



Cry, who's crying other than you.  Oh and yes, I know you, your pussy friends have been shitting here before, they didn't last long, you probably won't either.  However it will be a fun trip in the mean time.  Oh and I'm a quarter Indian, that quarter says you need to take your lily white European ass back home.


----------



## random3434

Big Hoss said:


> Cry elsewhere ok? Actually yeah I am on *XXXXX* but I am a bit more radical than those pathetic wannabe republicans. That place is a joke. No one has taught me anything why don't you sit back and enjoy the show instead of criticizing someone you don't even know.





> *Big Hoss:*
> Send them back to their own continents/countries if they choose to go willingly those that choose to fight ok then we fight. I am not crazy enough to think the U.S as a whole will ever be under NS control but eventually within my life time separate racial enclaves will develop and some already are. Mexicans are slowly taking back the south west. Blacks are moving to the south in a large force Jews and liberals have the west coast and New England so that leaves the pacific northwest and the midwest for whites. Fine with me.



What's your thoughts on Asians, or half Asians?

Where will they live in your "Utopia USA?"


----------



## Ravi

Oh, my...a real Nazi?


----------



## Ringel05

Ravi said:


> Oh, my...a real Nazi?



Just another chew toy.


----------



## random3434

Ravi said:


> Oh, my...a real Nazi?



Now now Ravi, Sunni Man told us not to be mean to him. 

I look forward to reading the Hossman's enlightened posts and letting us know how we need to compartmentalize each section of America to fit each persons race and religion.


----------



## DiveCon

Big Hoss said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe National Socialism is the best political ideology for white people yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what shall we do with those pesky colored people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Send them back to their own continents/countries if they choose to go willingly those that choose to fight ok then we fight. I am not crazy enough to think the U.S as a whole will ever be under NS control but eventually within my life time separate racial enclaves will develop and some already are. Mexicans are slowly taking back the south west. Blacks are moving to the south in a large force Jews and liberals have the west coast and New England so that leaves the pacific northwest and the midwest for whites. Fine with me.
Click to expand...

so where should we send your European ass to?


----------



## Ringel05

DiveCon said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what shall we do with those pesky colored people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send them back to their own continents/countries if they choose to go willingly those that choose to fight ok then we fight. I am not crazy enough to think the U.S as a whole will ever be under NS control but eventually within my life time separate racial enclaves will develop and some already are. Mexicans are slowly taking back the south west. Blacks are moving to the south in a large force Jews and liberals have the west coast and New England so that leaves the pacific northwest and the midwest for whites. Fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so where should we send your European ass to?
Click to expand...

Albania, let the Turks have him.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5N35kQAPv0"]Rawhide[/ame]


----------



## California Girl

Big Hoss said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe National Socialism is the best political ideology for white people yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what shall we do with those pesky colored people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Send them back to their own continents/countries if they choose to go willingly those that choose to fight ok then we fight. I am not crazy enough to think the U.S as a whole will ever be under NS control but eventually within my life time separate racial enclaves will develop and some already are. Mexicans are slowly taking back the south west. Blacks are moving to the south in a large force Jews and liberals have the west coast and New England so that leaves the pacific northwest and the midwest for whites. Fine with me.
Click to expand...


This is their own country. Just sayin'. It ain't the 'white man's land'.


----------



## Grace

I'm betting if he dug deep enough, he might be surprised at his own ancestry. Then where will he fit? Oh my.


----------



## Sheldon

Big Hoss said:


> Cry elsewhere ok? Actually yeah I am on SF but I am a bit more radical than those pathetic wannabe republicans. That place is a joke. No one has taught me anything why don't you sit back and enjoy the show instead of criticizing someone you don't even know.




*tear*

Poor widdle vagabond Naziboi, can't even find a widdle home on Stormfront. How sad. How vewy sad for you.


----------



## random3434

Sheldon said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cry elsewhere ok? Actually yeah I am on SF but I am a bit more radical than those pathetic wannabe republicans. That place is a joke. No one has taught me anything why don't you sit back and enjoy the show instead of criticizing someone you don't even know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tear*
> 
> Poor widdle vagabond Naziboi, can't even find a widdle home on Stormfront. How sad. How vewy sad for you.
Click to expand...


He claims *XXXXXXX * is too "Republican" for him................


He didn't learn anything there, so he's here to be enlightened..................


----------



## Ringel05

IMEURU said:


> *I'm betting if he dug deep enough, he might be surprised at his own ancestry.* Then where will he fit? Oh my.



Rattus norvegicus?


----------



## Ringel05

I do have to give him credit.  He did admit to being trailer trash in his introductory post.


----------



## Sheldon

Is there an over/under on the ban date. This brand of newb never seems to last too long. It seems like they usually end up breaking the "no-family" or "questioning moderating in public" rules one too many times within a short period.


----------



## Ringel05

Sheldon said:


> Is there an over/under on the ban date. This brand of newb never seems to last too long. It seems like they usually end up breaking the "no-family" or "questioning moderating in public" rules one too many times within a short period.



We're just closed minded bigots...........


----------



## California Girl

Big Hoss said:


> Cry elsewhere ok? Actually yeah I am on *XXXXXX*X but I am a bit more radical than those pathetic wannabe republicans. That place is a joke. No one has taught me anything why don't you sit back and enjoy the show instead of criticizing someone you don't even know.



We don't know you? Oh, don't be so modest. We know you.


----------



## Sheldon

Echo Zulu said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cry elsewhere ok? Actually yeah I am on SF but I am a bit more radical than those pathetic wannabe republicans. That place is a joke. No one has taught me anything why don't you sit back and enjoy the show instead of criticizing someone you don't even know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tear*
> 
> Poor widdle vagabond Naziboi, can't even find a widdle home on Stormfront. How sad. How vewy sad for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He claims *XXXXXXX * is too "Republican" for him................
> 
> 
> He didn't learn anything there, so he's here to be enlightened..................
Click to expand...



A moderator just got moderated on!


----------



## California Girl

Sheldon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *tear*
> 
> Poor widdle vagabond Naziboi, can't even find a widdle home on Stormfront. How sad. How vewy sad for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He claims *XXXXXXX * is too "Republican" for him................
> 
> 
> He didn't learn anything there, so he's here to be enlightened..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A moderator just got moderated on!
Click to expand...


 Don't mention the moderators getting moderated... it's against the law to mention moderated moderators.


----------



## Ringel05

Sunni Man said:


> USMB'ers
> 
> This is a thread to welcome people.
> 
> Not to start off attacking them.
> 
> We should welcome all types of new members and their different perspectives..
> 
> Makes for some lively debates.
> 
> It would be really boring if we only allowed like minded people to post here.



He can post here as much as he want's.  And we can tear him a new asshole (not that there's much left for a "new" asshole) as much as we want, here or anywhere else on the board.


----------



## Sheldon

California Girl said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> He claims *XXXXXXX * is too "Republican" for him................
> 
> 
> He didn't learn anything there, so he's here to be enlightened..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moderator just got moderated on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mention the moderators getting moderated... it's against the law to mention moderated moderators.
Click to expand...


I'm just concerned that EZ is going to get banned if she doesn't clean up her behavior. But that's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## noose4

Big Hoss said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe National Socialism is the best political ideology for white people yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what shall we do with those pesky colored people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Send them back to their own continents/countries if they choose to go willingly those that choose to fight ok then we fight. I am not crazy enough to think the U.S as a whole will ever be under NS control but eventually within my life time separate racial enclaves will develop and some already are. Mexicans are slowly taking back the south west. Blacks are moving to the south in a large force Jews and liberals have the west coast and New England so that leaves the pacific northwest and the midwest for whites. Fine with me.
Click to expand...



What you describe there is white people losing.


----------



## noose4

I dedicate this to all Nazi's

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6uI8do-CA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6uI8do-CA[/ame]


----------



## Big Hoss

Ringel05 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cry elsewhere ok? Actually yeah I am on *XXXXX* but I am a bit more radical than those pathetic wannabe republicans. That place is a joke. No one has taught me anything why don't you sit back and enjoy the show instead of criticizing someone you don't even know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry, who's crying other than you.  Oh and yes, I know you, your pussy friends have been shitting here before, they didn't last long, you probably won't either.  However it will be a fun trip in the mean time.  Oh and I'm a quarter Indian, that quarter says you need to take your lily white European ass back home.
Click to expand...


Lol I don't have any friends here that I know of. Its funny how I am called a hater yet you and your ilk are the ones hating on someone who has a different political beliefs than you. So sad.


----------



## Big Hoss

Echo Zulu said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cry elsewhere ok? Actually yeah I am on *XXXXX* but I am a bit more radical than those pathetic wannabe republicans. That place is a joke. No one has taught me anything why don't you sit back and enjoy the show instead of criticizing someone you don't even know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Big Hoss:*
> Send them back to their own continents/countries if they choose to go willingly those that choose to fight ok then we fight. I am not crazy enough to think the U.S as a whole will ever be under NS control but eventually within my life time separate racial enclaves will develop and some already are. Mexicans are slowly taking back the south west. Blacks are moving to the south in a large force Jews and liberals have the west coast and New England so that leaves the pacific northwest and the midwest for whites. Fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your thoughts on Asians, or half Asians?
> 
> Where will they live in your "Utopia USA?"
Click to expand...


Japan is one of the purest countries there is. Asians should be allowed to go back to their own nations and if for some reason their ends up being enclaves everywhere then There are a lot of asians in and around the Seattle area and along the west coast in general.Asians are a very proud people and as far as I can tell do not mix with other races. Other races need to take a page out of their book and take pride in their heritage and culture.


----------



## Big Hoss

California Girl said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what shall we do with those pesky colored people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send them back to their own continents/countries if they choose to go willingly those that choose to fight ok then we fight. I am not crazy enough to think the U.S as a whole will ever be under NS control but eventually within my life time separate racial enclaves will develop and some already are. Mexicans are slowly taking back the south west. Blacks are moving to the south in a large force Jews and liberals have the west coast and New England so that leaves the pacific northwest and the midwest for whites. Fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is their own country. Just sayin'. It ain't the 'white man's land'.
Click to expand...


White people settled this land and made it into a country its white people who fought a tyrant to make our own country and government. So yeah it is our land.


----------



## Big Hoss

IMEURU said:


> I'm betting if he dug deep enough, he might be surprised at his own ancestry. Then where will he fit? Oh my.



Actually I have traced my ancestry back to the 1100's.


----------



## random3434

Big Hoss said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cry elsewhere ok? Actually yeah I am on *XXXXX* but I am a bit more radical than those pathetic wannabe republicans. That place is a joke. No one has taught me anything why don't you sit back and enjoy the show instead of criticizing someone you don't even know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Big Hoss:*
> Send them back to their own continents/countries if they choose to go willingly those that choose to fight ok then we fight. I am not crazy enough to think the U.S as a whole will ever be under NS control but eventually within my life time separate racial enclaves will develop and some already are. Mexicans are slowly taking back the south west. Blacks are moving to the south in a large force Jews and liberals have the west coast and New England so that leaves the pacific northwest and the midwest for whites. Fine with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your thoughts on Asians, or half Asians?
> 
> Where will they live in your "Utopia USA?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Japan is one of the purest countries there is. Asians should be allowed to go back to their own nations and if for some reason their ends up being enclaves everywhere then There are a lot of asians in and around the Seattle area and along the west coast in general.Asians are a very proud people and as far as I can tell do not mix with other races. Other races need to take a page out of their book and take pride in their heritage and culture.
Click to expand...


So:

1) Send them back to their countries

2) Move them all to Seattle

Wait, what do you say we do with the Asians that 'mix' with other races? What about the half white/half Asians or Half black/Half Asians?  Maybe send them all to Hawaii?


----------



## Big Hoss

Ringel05 said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an over/under on the ban date. This brand of newb never seems to last too long. It seems like they usually end up breaking the "no-family" or "questioning moderating in public" rules one too many times within a short period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're just closed minded bigots...........
Click to expand...


Got that right.Here is a hand for you for admitting it.


----------



## California Girl

Big Hoss said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting if he dug deep enough, he might be surprised at his own ancestry. Then where will he fit? Oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have traced my ancestry back to the 1100's.
Click to expand...


Great. What country are you moving to?


----------



## noose4




----------



## Big Hoss

Echo Zulu said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your thoughts on Asians, or half Asians?
> 
> Where will they live in your "Utopia USA?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is one of the purest countries there is. Asians should be allowed to go back to their own nations and if for some reason their ends up being enclaves everywhere then There are a lot of asians in and around the Seattle area and along the west coast in general.Asians are a very proud people and as far as I can tell do not mix with other races. Other races need to take a page out of their book and take pride in their heritage and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) Send them back to their countries
> 
> 2) Move them all to Seattle
> 
> Wait, what do you say we do with the Asians that 'mix' with other races? What about the half white/half Asians or Half black/Half Asians?  Maybe send them all to Hawaii?
Click to expand...


Its not my problem. I would be happy with our own country. I believe every race would be happier living,working,associating with people just like them. Its a fact that multicult empires such as the u.s do not last. Rome didn't last and neither will the U.S.That is the one thing that sucks for mixed breed people sometimes the 2 races they are made up of won't even accept them. But like I said not my problem.


----------



## random3434

Big Hoss said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is one of the purest countries there is. Asians should be allowed to go back to their own nations and if for some reason their ends up being enclaves everywhere then There are a lot of asians in and around the Seattle area and along the west coast in general.Asians are a very proud people and as far as I can tell do not mix with other races. Other races need to take a page out of their book and take pride in their heritage and culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) Send them back to their countries
> 
> 2) Move them all to Seattle
> 
> Wait, what do you say we do with the Asians that 'mix' with other races? What about the half white/half Asians or Half black/Half Asians?  Maybe send them all to Hawaii?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not my problem. I would be happy with our own country. I believe every race would be happier living,working,associating with people just like them. Its a fact that multicult empires such as the u.s do not last. Rome didn't last and neither will the U.S.That is the one thing that sucks for mixed breed people sometimes the 2 races they are made up of won't even accept them. But like I said not my problem.
Click to expand...


Huh.


I know many mixed raced couples and families that beg to differ with you. 


Did you dance while Rome burned per chance?


----------



## Big Hoss

California Girl said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting if he dug deep enough, he might be surprised at his own ancestry. Then where will he fit? Oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have traced my ancestry back to the 1100's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great. What country are you moving to?
Click to expand...


 I am moving from the south to the midwest where its soooo much whiter and I can raise my family in peace and quiet and not having to worry about crime and the assorted trash that is here.


----------



## Big Hoss

Echo Zulu said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) Send them back to their countries
> 
> 2) Move them all to Seattle
> 
> Wait, what do you say we do with the Asians that 'mix' with other races? What about the half white/half Asians or Half black/Half Asians?  Maybe send them all to Hawaii?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not my problem. I would be happy with our own country. I believe every race would be happier living,working,associating with people just like them. Its a fact that multicult empires such as the u.s do not last. Rome didn't last and neither will the U.S.That is the one thing that sucks for mixed breed people sometimes the 2 races they are made up of won't even accept them. But like I said not my problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh.
> 
> 
> I know many mixed raced couples and families that beg to differ with you.
> 
> 
> Did you dance while Rome burned per chance?
Click to expand...

Wasn't alive when Rome burned but I will be alive when this disgusting empire falls.


----------



## DiveCon

Big Hoss said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting if he dug deep enough, he might be surprised at his own ancestry. Then where will he fit? Oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have traced my ancestry back to the 1100's.
Click to expand...

so what country did you come from?


----------



## Big Hoss

DiveCon said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting if he dug deep enough, he might be surprised at his own ancestry. Then where will he fit? Oh my.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have traced my ancestry back to the 1100's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what country did you come from?
Click to expand...


Actually I come from quite a few European countries.I got the best of the best.


----------



## California Girl

Sheldon said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A moderator just got moderated on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mention the moderators getting moderated... it's against the law to mention moderated moderators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just concerned that EZ is going to get banned if she doesn't clean up her behavior. But that's all I'm going to say about that.
Click to expand...


She'd sneak back in.... that woman is T R O U B L E. 

Keep an eye out for a Zulu Echoes.


----------



## DiveCon

Big Hoss said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have traced my ancestry back to the 1100's.
> 
> 
> 
> so what country did you come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I come from quite a few European countries.I got the best of the best.
Click to expand...

then go back
you have quite a few to chose from


----------



## random3434

Big Hoss said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have traced my ancestry back to the 1100's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great. What country are you moving to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am moving from the south to the midwest where its soooo much whiter and I can raise my family in peace and quiet and not having to worry about crime and the assorted trash that is here.
Click to expand...


Where in the Midwest? They have very nice Trailer Parks here, Nascar Races and Monster Truck events. You'll fit in nicely.


----------



## Big Hoss

Echo Zulu said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great. What country are you moving to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am moving from the south to the midwest where its soooo much whiter and I can raise my family in peace and quiet and not having to worry about crime and the assorted trash that is here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in the Midwest? They have very nice Trailer Parks here, Nascar Races and Monster Truck events. You'll fit in nicely.
Click to expand...



Nascar is awesome so yeah...they have nascar races in new york and california as well. I would much rather be in the midwest in a very white town where there is actually jobs still. Mexicans have invaded my current town. You people amuse me you think your rather pathetic attempt at making all racialists seem like trailer trash actually matters...keep it up its amusing me...I actually live in a really nice house...and I own my vehicle yeah life sucks for me....not.


----------



## random3434

Big Hoss said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am moving from the south to the midwest where its soooo much whiter and I can raise my family in peace and quiet and not having to worry about crime and the assorted trash that is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the Midwest? They have very nice Trailer Parks here, Nascar Races and Monster Truck events. You'll fit in nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nascar is awesome so yeah...they have nascar races in new york and california as well. I would much rather be in the midwest in a very white town where there is actually jobs still. Mexicans have invaded my current town. You people amuse me you think your rather pathetic attempt at making all racialists seem like trailer trash actually matters...keep it up its amusing me...I actually live in a really nice house...and I own my vehicle yeah life sucks for me....not.
Click to expand...


Have you googled the KKK approved "White Midwest Towns" website yet? They can link you to towns that only have white people, not a Mexican, Black, Asian or Mixed Race person in the entire town!


----------



## California Girl

Big Hoss said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have traced my ancestry back to the 1100's.
> 
> 
> 
> so what country did you come from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I come from quite a few European countries.I got the best of the best.
Click to expand...


Germany, right? And maybe a little French? The surrender monkey trait shows.


----------



## Big Hoss

Echo Zulu said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where in the Midwest? They have very nice Trailer Parks here, Nascar Races and Monster Truck events. You'll fit in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nascar is awesome so yeah...they have nascar races in new york and california as well. I would much rather be in the midwest in a very white town where there is actually jobs still. Mexicans have invaded my current town. You people amuse me you think your rather pathetic attempt at making all racialists seem like trailer trash actually matters...keep it up its amusing me...I actually live in a really nice house...and I own my vehicle yeah life sucks for me....not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you googled the KKK approved "White Midwest Towns" website yet? They can link you to towns that only have white people, not a Mexican, Black, Asian or Mixed Race person in the entire town!
Click to expand...


No such thing exist actually...I am sure you already knew that...course who knows nowadays. I have friends that live where I am moving to and they say its very white...good enough for me...Oh and actually the klan and ns don't exactly see eye to eye...they think the south is gonna rise again.I could care less...


----------



## Big Hoss

California Girl said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what country did you come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I come from quite a few European countries.I got the best of the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany, right? And maybe a little French? The surrender monkey trait shows.
Click to expand...


No French but yes German is part of it.


----------



## Colin

Big Hoss said:


> I registered here probably 6 months or more ago and completely forgot about it. Not very many forums where I can express my opinion so hoping this is one of them. I am a national socialist but really take offense to being called a nazi as its very ignorant. I am willing to debate my political ideology with anyone although I am not here to force my beliefs on anyone nor cause trouble I just enjoy debating politics. Matter of fact I agree with liberals on some things and with conservatives on others so I am sure I can find a place to fit it all I ask for is a chance.



Stand to attention and throw us a salute! Fucking Nazi scumbag!


----------



## Meister

Big Hoss said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nascar is awesome so yeah...they have nascar races in new york and california as well. I would much rather be in the midwest in a very white town where there is actually jobs still. Mexicans have invaded my current town. You people amuse me you think your rather pathetic attempt at making all racialists seem like trailer trash actually matters...keep it up its amusing me...I actually live in a really nice house...and I own my vehicle yeah life sucks for me....not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled the KKK approved "White Midwest Towns" website yet? They can link you to towns that only have white people, not a Mexican, Black, Asian or Mixed Race person in the entire town!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No such thing exist actually...I am sure you already knew that...course who knows nowadays. I have friends that live where I am moving to and they say its very white...good enough for me...Oh and actually the klan and ns don't exactly see eye to eye...they think the south is gonna rise again.I could care less...
Click to expand...


I heard that the Aryan Nation has moved its headquarters to John Day, Oregon...might want to think about a piece of property in that part of paradise.


----------



## random3434

Big Hoss said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nascar is awesome so yeah...they have nascar races in new york and california as well. I would much rather be in the midwest in a very white town where there is actually jobs still. Mexicans have invaded my current town. You people amuse me you think your rather pathetic attempt at making all racialists seem like trailer trash actually matters...keep it up its amusing me...I actually live in a really nice house...and I own my vehicle yeah life sucks for me....not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled the KKK approved "White Midwest Towns" website yet? They can link you to towns that only have white people, not a Mexican, Black, Asian or Mixed Race person in the entire town!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No such thing exist actually...I am sure you already knew that...course who knows nowadays. I have friends that live where I am moving to and they say its very white...good enough for me...Oh and actually the klan and ns don't exactly see eye to eye...they think the south is gonna rise again.I could care less...
Click to expand...

Do your friends also have 'meetings' out in the dark of the woods at night??

You know, the ones that told you where they live is 'very white'..............


----------



## random3434

Meister said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled the KKK approved "White Midwest Towns" website yet? They can link you to towns that only have white people, not a Mexican, Black, Asian or Mixed Race person in the entire town!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing exist actually...I am sure you already knew that...course who knows nowadays. I have friends that live where I am moving to and they say its very white...good enough for me...Oh and actually the klan and ns don't exactly see eye to eye...they think the south is gonna rise again.I could care less...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard that the Aryan Nation has moved its headquarters to John Day, Oregon...might want to think about a piece of property in that part of paradise.
Click to expand...


But that's in the Northwest, where he wants to put the Asians and Mexicans, remember?


----------



## DiveCon

ROFLMAO


Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Big Hoss.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
Thanks for the welcome commie.

Regards,
Big Hoss


----------



## Big Hoss

Colin said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I registered here probably 6 months or more ago and completely forgot about it. Not very many forums where I can express my opinion so hoping this is one of them. I am a national socialist but really take offense to being called a nazi as its very ignorant. I am willing to debate my political ideology with anyone although I am not here to force my beliefs on anyone nor cause trouble I just enjoy debating politics. Matter of fact I agree with liberals on some things and with conservatives on others so I am sure I can find a place to fit it all I ask for is a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand to attention and throw us a salute! Fucking Nazi scumbag!
Click to expand...


Congrats you are the first to go on my ignore list. Can't stand cry babies. Get over yourself.


----------



## Big Hoss

Meister said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled the KKK approved "White Midwest Towns" website yet? They can link you to towns that only have white people, not a Mexican, Black, Asian or Mixed Race person in the entire town!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing exist actually...I am sure you already knew that...course who knows nowadays. I have friends that live where I am moving to and they say its very white...good enough for me...Oh and actually the klan and ns don't exactly see eye to eye...they think the south is gonna rise again.I could care less...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard that the Aryan Nation has moved its headquarters to John Day, Oregon...might want to think about a piece of property in that part of paradise.
Click to expand...


Ah. Oregon its self is a very liberal state a lot of californians moving there etc. There are so many splinter groups of the former Aryan Nations. I don't join groups I did that once was a mistake someone should have to pay for their beliefs in money.


----------



## DiveCon

Big Hoss said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I registered here probably 6 months or more ago and completely forgot about it. Not very many forums where I can express my opinion so hoping this is one of them. I am a national socialist but really take offense to being called a nazi as its very ignorant. I am willing to debate my political ideology with anyone although I am not here to force my beliefs on anyone nor cause trouble I just enjoy debating politics. Matter of fact I agree with liberals on some things and with conservatives on others so I am sure I can find a place to fit it all I ask for is a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand to attention and throw us a salute! Fucking Nazi scumbag!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats you are the first to go on my ignore list. Can't stand cry babies. Get over yourself.
Click to expand...

thanks for letting me know who i need to quote to be sure you always see what he posts


----------



## Big Hoss

Echo Zulu said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you googled the KKK approved "White Midwest Towns" website yet? They can link you to towns that only have white people, not a Mexican, Black, Asian or Mixed Race person in the entire town!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing exist actually...I am sure you already knew that...course who knows nowadays. I have friends that live where I am moving to and they say its very white...good enough for me...Oh and actually the klan and ns don't exactly see eye to eye...they think the south is gonna rise again.I could care less...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do your friends also have 'meetings' out in the dark of the woods at night??
> 
> You know, the ones that told you where they live is 'very white'..............
Click to expand...


Uh no. You been reading to many main stream media reports...


----------



## Big Hoss

DiveCon said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Big Hoss.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Thanks for the welcome commie.
> 
> Regards,
> Big Hoss



Returning the favor.


----------



## random3434

Big Hoss said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing exist actually...I am sure you already knew that...course who knows nowadays. I have friends that live where I am moving to and they say its very white...good enough for me...Oh and actually the klan and ns don't exactly see eye to eye...they think the south is gonna rise again.I could care less...
> 
> 
> 
> Do your friends also have 'meetings' out in the dark of the woods at night??
> 
> You know, the ones that told you where they live is 'very white'..............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh no. You been reading to many main stream media reports...
Click to expand...


Well, yes, I guess now you just meet at each other's houses.

So, when is this revolution of you and the other whiteys going to start?


----------



## Ringel05

Big Hoss said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cry elsewhere ok? Actually yeah I am on *XXXXX* but I am a bit more radical than those pathetic wannabe republicans. That place is a joke. No one has taught me anything why don't you sit back and enjoy the show instead of criticizing someone you don't even know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry, who's crying other than you.  Oh and yes, I know you, your pussy friends have been shitting here before, they didn't last long, you probably won't either.  However it will be a fun trip in the mean time.  Oh and I'm a quarter Indian, that quarter says you need to take your lily white European ass back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol I don't have any friends here that I know of. Its funny how I am called a hater yet you and your ilk are the ones hating on someone who has a different political beliefs than you. So sad.
Click to expand...


Sad, old, tired deflection.  What makes you think I hate you?  Ego-centrism?  Oh, ethnocentrism.  Never mind.


----------



## Meister

Echo Zulu said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing exist actually...I am sure you already knew that...course who knows nowadays. I have friends that live where I am moving to and they say its very white...good enough for me...Oh and actually the klan and ns don't exactly see eye to eye...they think the south is gonna rise again.I could care less...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that the Aryan Nation has moved its headquarters to John Day, Oregon...might want to think about a piece of property in that part of paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's in the Northwest, where he wants to put the Asians and Mexicans, remember?
Click to expand...


But, but......,  I just wanted him to be able to feel comfy in his racial surroundings.
I'm sure there are a lot of trailer trash brotha's he can chum with in the area.

Of course, these brotha's are for real in their beliefs and wouldn't be on USMB puffing their chests to impress.


----------



## Colin

Big Hoss said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I registered here probably 6 months or more ago and completely forgot about it. Not very many forums where I can express my opinion so hoping this is one of them. I am a national socialist but really take offense to being called a nazi as its very ignorant. I am willing to debate my political ideology with anyone although I am not here to force my beliefs on anyone nor cause trouble I just enjoy debating politics. Matter of fact I agree with liberals on some things and with conservatives on others so I am sure I can find a place to fit it all I ask for is a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stand to attention and throw us a salute! Fucking Nazi scumbag!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats you are the first to go on my ignore list. Can't stand cry babies. Get over yourself.
Click to expand...


How to get to Stormfront...Goosestep 300 yards, then turn right. Keep going, then turn extreme right. From then on, it's far right all the way. You can't miss it, scumbag!


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## California Girl

Big Hoss said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I come from quite a few European countries.I got the best of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany, right? And maybe a little French? The surrender monkey trait shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No French but yes German is part of it.
Click to expand...


I can understand why you don't want to move there.... they're not keen on Nazi's these days... No idea why. 

I'm sure if you dig further, you'll find that French bloodline. You definitely have that 'run away' streak in there.


----------



## Big Hoss

Echo Zulu said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do your friends also have 'meetings' out in the dark of the woods at night??
> 
> You know, the ones that told you where they live is 'very white'..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh no. You been reading to many main stream media reports...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yes, I guess now you just meet at each other's houses.
> 
> So, when is this revolution of you and the other whiteys going to start?
Click to expand...


Who said anything about a revolution? I said the u.s empire would collapse just like the Roman empire did. We don't need to do anything just sit back and enjoy the show. Once it collapses and whites are looking for someone to pick the pieces up and form a government we will be there. Maybe not me maybe not people I know but whites will finally figure it out...if you hadn't noticed 4 European heads of state have said multicultism has failed in Europe. It has failed here as well..but people are to happy to sit on their asses with their suv's and big screen tv's and food in their bellies to give a damn what's going on in this nation of ours.


----------



## Big Hoss

Meister said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that the Aryan Nation has moved its headquarters to John Day, Oregon...might want to think about a piece of property in that part of paradise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's in the Northwest, where he wants to put the Asians and Mexicans, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but......,  I just wanted him to be able to feel comfy in his racial surroundings.
> I'm sure there are a lot of trailer trash brotha's he can chum with in the area.
> 
> Of course, these brotha's are for real in their beliefs and wouldn't be on USMB puffing their chests to impress.
Click to expand...


No one here is puffing their chest as you put it. I am merely here to discuss politics like everyone else. But I will defend myself when attacked by sheeple like all of you.


----------



## Meister

Big Hoss said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing exist actually...I am sure you already knew that...course who knows nowadays. I have friends that live where I am moving to and they say its very white...good enough for me...Oh and actually the klan and ns don't exactly see eye to eye...they think the south is gonna rise again.I could care less...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that the Aryan Nation has moved its headquarters to John Day, Oregon...might want to think about a piece of property in that part of paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. Oregon its self is a very liberal state a lot of californians moving there etc. There are so many splinter groups of the former Aryan Nations. I don't join groups I did that once was a mistake someone should have to pay for their beliefs in money.
Click to expand...


John Day, Oregon isn't home to a splinter group.  They moved from No. Idaho to John Day.  Of course, you know that northern Idaho WAS the area for the aryan nation....right?


----------



## DiveCon

Big Hoss said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Big Hoss.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Thanks for the welcome commie.
> 
> Regards,
> Big Hoss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Returning the favor.
Click to expand...

just exactly WHAT did you "return"
LOL


----------



## DiveCon

colin said:


> big hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> stand to attention and throw us a salute! Fucking nazi scumbag!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezpctlihhqu&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats you are the first to go on my ignore list. Can't stand cry babies. Get over yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how to get to stormfront...goosestep 300 yards, then turn right. Keep going, then turn extreme right. From then on, it's far right all the way. You can't miss it, scumbag!
Click to expand...

qft


----------



## Big Hoss

Meister said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that the Aryan Nation has moved its headquarters to John Day, Oregon...might want to think about a piece of property in that part of paradise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Oregon its self is a very liberal state a lot of californians moving there etc. There are so many splinter groups of the former Aryan Nations. I don't join groups I did that once was a mistake someone should have to pay for their beliefs in money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Day, Oregon isn't home to a splinter group.  They moved from No. Idaho to John Day.  Of course, you know that northern Idaho WAS the area for the aryan nation....right?
Click to expand...


Yep sure do. Since you know so much about the Aryan Nations then you would know about the Butler plan correct?


----------



## Big Hoss

DiveCon said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Big Hoss.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> Thanks for the welcome commie.
> 
> Regards,
> Big Hoss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Returning the favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just exactly WHAT did you "return"
> LOL
Click to expand...


You sent me a negative rep so I was returning the favor not that hard to figure out...


----------



## Big Hoss

I am curious what is the longest introduction thread ever here? Are we getting close?


----------



## Meister

Big Hoss said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Oregon its self is a very liberal state a lot of californians moving there etc. There are so many splinter groups of the former Aryan Nations. I don't join groups I did that once was a mistake someone should have to pay for their beliefs in money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Day, Oregon isn't home to a splinter group.  They moved from No. Idaho to John Day.  Of course, you know that northern Idaho WAS the area for the aryan nation....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep sure do. Since you know so much about the Aryan Nations then you would know about the Butler plan correct?
Click to expand...


The only thing I know about the aryan nation is their beliefs, and the last of them were run out of here when I first arrived to no. Idaho.   Please feel proud to call yourself a racist....you earned it.


----------



## random3434

Big Hoss said:


> I am curious what is the longest introduction thread ever here? Are we getting close?



Nah, we had some others here call women the "C" word while puffing their chests, thinking they were going to take over the place when they joined.

Their thread was really long, until it got boring.


We put them in their place, just like you.



*HEIL! *


----------



## DiveCon

Big Hoss said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Returning the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> just exactly WHAT did you "return"
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sent me a negative rep so I was returning the favor not that hard to figure out...
Click to expand...

then i guess you missed the big ZERO there

LOL
you just dont seem too bright
typical for a racist prick though


----------



## Ringel05

Big Hoss said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's in the Northwest, where he wants to put the Asians and Mexicans, remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, but......,  I just wanted him to be able to feel comfy in his racial surroundings.
> I'm sure there are a lot of trailer trash brotha's he can chum with in the area.
> 
> Of course, these brotha's are for real in their beliefs and wouldn't be on USMB puffing their chests to impress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one here is puffing their chest as you put it. *I am merely here to discuss politics like everyone else.* But I will defend myself when attacked by sheeple like all of you.
Click to expand...

Everyone else?  Are you channeling Himmler?


----------



## California Girl

Big Hoss said:


> I am curious what is the longest introduction thread ever here? Are we getting close?



Not even in the ballpark yet. You won't make it that far. You're already whining about negs and putting people on your ignore list... like they give a shit.  You're an embarrassment to racists everywhere. No fucking spine. Are you sure you're not French?


----------



## Meister

Just another self proclaimed internet tough guy.


----------



## DiveCon

i wonder if Rick Gervias is looking for a new idiot to send around the world yet

LOL
i think this guy would make a great show


----------



## Big Hoss

Echo Zulu said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious what is the longest introduction thread ever here? Are we getting close?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we had some others here call women the "C" word while puffing their chests, thinking they were going to take over the place when they joined.
> 
> Their thread was really long, until it got boring.
> 
> 
> We put them in their place, just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> *HEIL! *
Click to expand...


Well I have respect for women even when they have the brain the size of a pea. You aren't putting anyone in their place all you are doing is riling up the crowd of sheeple to bash something you have been brainwashed to hate since childhood.Congrats.


----------



## Big Hoss

Ringel05 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, but......,  I just wanted him to be able to feel comfy in his racial surroundings.
> I'm sure there are a lot of trailer trash brotha's he can chum with in the area.
> 
> Of course, these brotha's are for real in their beliefs and wouldn't be on USMB puffing their chests to impress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one here is puffing their chest as you put it. *I am merely here to discuss politics like everyone else.* But I will defend myself when attacked by sheeple like all of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone else?  Are you channeling Himmler?
Click to expand...


You aren't here to discuss politics? Interesting.


----------



## Big Hoss

Ah there we go much better. Took some trash off and now the thread is actually readable.


----------



## Finnguy

California Girl said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what country did you come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I come from quite a few European countries.I got the best of the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germany, right? And maybe a little French? The surrender monkey trait shows.
Click to expand...


Germans aren't known for surrendering, the French are. Don't call me a French hater though, I took 5 years of it in high school and enjoy their culture and government very much.


----------



## Ringel05

Big Hoss said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious what is the longest introduction thread ever here? Are we getting close?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we had some others here call women the "C" word while puffing their chests, thinking they were going to take over the place when they joined.
> 
> Their thread was really long, until it got boring.
> 
> 
> We put them in their place, just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> *HEIL! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have respect for women even when they have the brain the size of a pea. You aren't putting anyone in their place all you are doing is riling up the crowd of sheeple to bash something you have been brainwashed to hate since childhood.Congrats.
Click to expand...


Brainwashed.  Interesting declination.


----------



## Finnguy

noose4 said:


> I dedicate this to all Nazi's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6uI8do-CA



Thats not funny, many innocent civilians died in that bombing.


----------



## DiveCon

Big Hoss said:


> Ah there we go much better. Took some trash off and now the thread is actually readable.


whats a matter tough guy?
cant take the heat?


----------



## DiveCon

Finnguy said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dedicate this to all Nazi's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6uI8do-CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not funny, many innocent civilians died in that bombing.
Click to expand...

it wasnt meant to be funny


----------



## Ringel05

Finnguy said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dedicate this to all Nazi's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6uI8do-CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not funny, many innocent civilians died in that bombing.
Click to expand...


Many innocent civilians died throughout the entire war.  He was not making fun of the bombing.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## random3434

Big Hoss said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious what is the longest introduction thread ever here? Are we getting close?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we had some others here call women the "C" word while puffing their chests, thinking they were going to take over the place when they joined.
> 
> Their thread was really long, until it got boring.
> 
> 
> We put them in their place, just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> *HEIL! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have respect for women even when they have the brain the size of a pea. You aren't putting anyone in their place all you are doing is riling up the crowd of sheeple to bash something you have been brainwashed to hate since childhood.Congrats.
Click to expand...

Yes, my parents brainwashed me to accept others for their character, not the color of their skin. 

Riling up the crowd of sheeple is what I do best by the way. You'll see.


----------



## Big Hoss

Finnguy said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dedicate this to all Nazi's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6uI8do-CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not funny, many innocent civilians died in that bombing.
Click to expand...


You expect this crowd of brainwashed lemmings to give a crap?


----------



## California Girl

Finnguy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I come from quite a few European countries.I got the best of the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany, right? And maybe a little French? The surrender monkey trait shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans aren't known for surrendering, the French are. Don't call me a French hater though, I took 5 years of it in high school and enjoy their culture and government very much.
Click to expand...


Lord, I really shouldn't have to explain my posts.... He's clearly got German ancestory - hence the Nazi bloodline. And he's a coward.... hence the French bloodline. 



And, for the record, I like the French. Fabulous country... but fighters, they are not.


----------



## Big Hoss

Echo Zulu said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we had some others here call women the "C" word while puffing their chests, thinking they were going to take over the place when they joined.
> 
> Their thread was really long, until it got boring.
> 
> 
> We put them in their place, just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> *HEIL! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have respect for women even when they have the brain the size of a pea. You aren't putting anyone in their place all you are doing is riling up the crowd of sheeple to bash something you have been brainwashed to hate since childhood.Congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, my parents brainwashed me to accept others for their character, not the color of their skin.
> 
> Riling up the crowd of sheeple is what I do best by the way. You'll see.
Click to expand...


Where in the sam hell did I say I hated anyone? much less hated anyone based on their skin color? I prefer to be around white people and live and work and my kids to be friends with white kids yeah doesn't mean I hate anyone means I have a preference.If that makes me a hater then good glad to be one.


----------



## DiveCon

Echo Zulu said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we had some others here call women the "C" word while puffing their chests, thinking they were going to take over the place when they joined.
> 
> Their thread was really long, until it got boring.
> 
> 
> We put them in their place, just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> *HEIL! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have respect for women even when they have the brain the size of a pea. You aren't putting anyone in their place all you are doing is riling up the crowd of sheeple to bash something you have been brainwashed to hate since childhood.Congrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, my parents brainwashed me to accept others for their character, not the color of their skin.
> 
> Riling up the crowd of sheeple is what I do best by the way. You'll see.
Click to expand...

shhhhh that silly talk


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Echo Zulu said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your thoughts on Asians, or half Asians?
> 
> Where will they live in your "Utopia USA?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is one of the purest countries there is. Asians should be allowed to go back to their own nations and if for some reason their ends up being enclaves everywhere then There are a lot of asians in and around the Seattle area and along the west coast in general.Asians are a very proud people and as far as I can tell do not mix with other races. Other races need to take a page out of their book and take pride in their heritage and culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) Send them back to their countries
> 
> 2) Move them all to Seattle
> 
> Wait, what do you say we do with the Asians that 'mix' with other races? What about the half white/half Asians or Half black/Half Asians?  Maybe send them all to Hawaii?
Click to expand...


Maybe they should all move to South Dakota. Very soon.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japan is one of the purest countries there is. Asians should be allowed to go back to their own nations and if for some reason their ends up being enclaves everywhere then There are a lot of asians in and around the Seattle area and along the west coast in general.Asians are a very proud people and as far as I can tell do not mix with other races. Other races need to take a page out of their book and take pride in their heritage and culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) Send them back to their countries
> 
> 2) Move them all to Seattle
> 
> Wait, what do you say we do with the Asians that 'mix' with other races? What about the half white/half Asians or Half black/Half Asians?  Maybe send them all to Hawaii?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they should all move to South Dakota. Very soon.
Click to expand...

why would they want to live near an asshole like this one?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> 1) Send them back to their countries
> 
> 2) Move them all to Seattle
> 
> Wait, what do you say we do with the Asians that 'mix' with other races? What about the half white/half Asians or Half black/Half Asians?  Maybe send them all to Hawaii?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should all move to South Dakota. Very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why would they want to live near an asshole like this one?
Click to expand...


If they move there, he won't.

He will then be forced to find a new place to park his trailer. Preferably somewhere with no internet service.


----------



## California Girl

Big Hoss said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have respect for women even when they have the brain the size of a pea. You aren't putting anyone in their place all you are doing is riling up the crowd of sheeple to bash something you have been brainwashed to hate since childhood.Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my parents brainwashed me to accept others for their character, not the color of their skin.
> 
> Riling up the crowd of sheeple is what I do best by the way. You'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in the sam hell did I say I hated anyone? much less hated anyone based on their skin color? I prefer to be around white people and live and work and my kids to be friends with white kids yeah doesn't mean I hate anyone means I have a preference.If that makes me a hater then good glad to be one.
Click to expand...


It doesn't necessarily make you a 'hater', just a pig ignorant fool... neither trait is one many people on this forum admire.


----------



## Sunni Man

Big Hoss said:


> Finnguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dedicate this to all Nazi's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6uI8do-CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not funny, many innocent civilians died in that bombing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You expect this crowd of brainwashed lemmings to give a crap?
Click to expand...

The zionist media has brain washed people into thinking that mass killing of civilians is OK.

As long as it's white people being slaughtered.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should all move to South Dakota. Very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> why would they want to live near an asshole like this one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they move there, he won't.
> 
> He will then be forced to find a new place to park his trailer. Preferably somewhere with no internet service.
Click to expand...

ah, i see your point
I'd say there are likely places here in Maine he would fit in, but those places are getting smaller


----------



## DiveCon

Sunni Man said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finnguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not funny, many innocent civilians died in that bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You expect this crowd of brainwashed lemmings to give a crap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The zionist media has brain washed people into thinking that mass killing of civilians is OK.
> 
> As long as it's white people being slaughtered.
Click to expand...

you mean the same way you feel about Jews?


btw, Jews and Arabs are both considered "white"


----------



## Sunni Man

DiveCon said:


> As long as it's white people being slaughtered.


Never once, on any post, have I called for harm to the Jews.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would they want to live near an asshole like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they move there, he won't.
> 
> He will then be forced to find a new place to park his trailer. Preferably somewhere with no internet service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, i see your point
> I'd say there are likely places here in Maine he would fit in,* but those places are getting smaller*
Click to expand...


With his tiny brain and narrow viewpoint, those places would feel like Alaska to him.

Hey, there's a thought. Maybe he should move to Wasilla.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they move there, he won't.
> 
> He will then be forced to find a new place to park his trailer. Preferably somewhere with no internet service.
> 
> 
> 
> ah, i see your point
> I'd say there are likely places here in Maine he would fit in,* but those places are getting smaller*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With his tiny brain and narrow viewpoint, those places would feel like Alaska to him.
> 
> Hey, there's a thought. Maybe he should move to Wasilla.
Click to expand...

hmmmm
likely too many Eskimos for him
but i'm sure there must be an Aleutian Island that would be just his place


----------



## Big Hoss

Rat this is amusing watching you have a conversation with yourself....the mutt and jeff are on ignore so I am only seeing you and sunni's replies.


----------



## Sunni Man

It kind of funny to see people jumping all over a guy.

Just for saying that he would rather live among white people.

Yet, I doubt, any of them would be willing to relocate to the "Hood".


----------



## random3434

Sunni Man said:


> It kind of funny to see people jumping all over a guy.
> 
> Just for saying that he would rather live among white people.
> 
> Yet, I doubt, any of them would be willing to relocate to the "Hood".



Does your new best friend know you're a Muslim married to a Black Woman?

I'm sure he'd love to live next door to you, eh?


----------



## California Girl

Big Hoss said:


> Rat this is amusing watching you have a conversation with yourself....the mutt and jeff are on ignore so I am only seeing you and sunni's replies.



Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Big Hoss said:


> Rat this is amusing watching you have a conversation with yourself....the mutt and jeff are on ignore so I am only seeing you and sunni's replies.



Do you really want to see me have a conversation with myself? It didn't work out too well for the Emmas when my OCD kicked in.


----------



## California Girl

Echo Zulu said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of funny to see people jumping all over a guy.
> 
> Just for saying that he would rather live among white people.
> 
> Yet, I doubt, any of them would be willing to relocate to the "Hood".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your new best friend know you're a Muslim married to a Black Woman?
> 
> I'm sure he'd love to live next door to you, eh?
Click to expand...


Sunni's moving to an Islamic country. Hadn't you heard? He disapproves of America.


----------



## Colin

DiveCon said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah there we go much better. Took some trash off and now the thread is actually readable.
> 
> 
> 
> whats a matter tough guy?
> cant take the heat?
Click to expand...


Tough guy? Nah. Just another big mouth with a yellow belly.

And it's not the heat he can't take...it's the truth. His kind of human detritis just can't stand the truth!


----------



## Sunni Man

Echo Zulu said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of funny to see people jumping all over a guy.
> 
> Just for saying that he would rather live among white people.
> 
> Yet, I doubt, any of them would be willing to relocate to the "Hood".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your new best friend know you're a Muslim married to a Black Woman?
> 
> I'm sure he'd love to live next door to you, eh?
Click to expand...

That's not the point EZ

He should be allowed to live among his own kind if he desires.

And not be forced by the PC pukes or our Z.O.G. government.

Into accepting so called diversity or multiculturalism if he doesn't want to.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

California Girl said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat this is amusing watching you have a conversation with yourself....the mutt and jeff are on ignore so I am only seeing you and sunni's replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?
Click to expand...


Evidently, he has everyone but me and Sunni on ignore, which means as of right now his ignore list is 18,500 users long.


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat this is amusing watching you have a conversation with yourself....the mutt and jeff are on ignore so I am only seeing you and sunni's replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?
Click to expand...


He'll still see our neg reps though! Won't he?


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> Sunni's moving to an Islamic country. Hadn't you heard? He disapproves of America.



Incorrect CG


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of funny to see people jumping all over a guy.
> 
> Just for saying that he would rather live among white people.
> 
> Yet, I doubt, any of them would be willing to relocate to the "Hood".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your new best friend know you're a Muslim married to a Black Woman?
> 
> I'm sure he'd love to live next door to you, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the point EZ
> 
> He should be allowed to live among his own kind if he desires.
> 
> And not be forced by the PC pukes or our Z.O.G. government.
> 
> Into accepting so called diversity or multiculturalism if he doesn't want to.
Click to expand...


No one is forcing him to live here. He can leave and find a country that shares his views... so can you.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni's moving to an Islamic country. Hadn't you heard? He disapproves of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect CG
Click to expand...


Oh, that's right. You believe in Islam but you don't want to actually live in an Islamic country. Why is that? Not free enough for you?


----------



## Sunni Man

California Girl said:


> No one is forcing him to live here. He can leave and find a country that shares his views... so can you.


And so can you CG


----------



## Grace

Dude...or is it dudette?....your own words caused this "welcome party" to turn in to what it is now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat this is amusing watching you have a conversation with yourself....the mutt and jeff are on ignore so I am only seeing you and sunni's replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He'll still see our neg reps though! Won't he?
Click to expand...


I've often wondered about that. I know you don't see PM's, but was never sure about reps.

Maybe one of the mods can answer that.


----------



## syrenn

Rat in the Hat said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat this is amusing watching you have a conversation with yourself....the mutt and jeff are on ignore so I am only seeing you and sunni's replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently, he has everyone but me and Sunni on ignore, which means as of right now his ignore list is 18,500 users long.
Click to expand...



Well damn..does that mean me too? What have i messed? Care to sum it up?


----------



## syrenn

Rat in the Hat said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll still see our neg reps though! Won't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've often wondered about that. I know you don't see PM's, but was never sure about reps.
> 
> Maybe one of the mods can answer that.
Click to expand...



they still see the reps.  Remember that was how conjob kept up is little attack on Madeline.


----------



## Big Hoss

Echo Zulu said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of funny to see people jumping all over a guy.
> 
> Just for saying that he would rather live among white people.
> 
> Yet, I doubt, any of them would be willing to relocate to the "Hood".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your new best friend know you're a Muslim married to a Black Woman?
> 
> I'm sure he'd love to live next door to you, eh?
Click to expand...


That is his choice to be married to whoever he wants. I am not worried about others...I am worried about my race and my family foremost. I have lived in the ghetto growing up it was no fun...I know how it is for white folks in the ghetto.


----------



## California Girl

Sunni Man said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is forcing him to live here. He can leave and find a country that shares his views... so can you.
> 
> 
> 
> And so can you CG
Click to expand...


No reason for me to choose another country, Sunni. I have no issue with ours. But you have said that you want to change ours into an Islamic country. And I reminded you about our Constitution.... and the impossibility of your 'dream'.... (which was, in fact, just another one of your rather pathetic attempts to flame me)... so, again, if you want to live under Islam.... you need to move. Off you go, Sunni.


----------



## DiveCon

California Girl said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat this is amusing watching you have a conversation with yourself....the mutt and jeff are on ignore so I am only seeing you and sunni's replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?
Click to expand...

i think he set a record
i bet he has the longest ignore list for someone just joining


----------



## Grace

Big Hoss said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of funny to see people jumping all over a guy.
> 
> Just for saying that he would rather live among white people.
> 
> Yet, I doubt, any of them would be willing to relocate to the "Hood".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your new best friend know you're a Muslim married to a Black Woman?
> 
> I'm sure he'd love to live next door to you, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is his choice to be married to whoever he wants. I am not worried about others...I am worried about my race and my family foremost. I have lived in the ghetto growing up it was no fun...I know how it is for white folks in the ghetto.
Click to expand...


So..if one of your kids wanted to hang out with mexicans or blacks....you _would_ have a problem with that? Say it ain't so.


----------



## Big Hoss

Rat in the Hat said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat this is amusing watching you have a conversation with yourself....the mutt and jeff are on ignore so I am only seeing you and sunni's replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently, he has everyone but me and Sunni on ignore, which means as of right now his ignore list is 18,500 users long.
Click to expand...


No just commie girl,the diving person and colin.


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'll still see our neg reps though! Won't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've often wondered about that. I know you don't see PM's, but was never sure about reps.
> 
> Maybe one of the mods can answer that.
Click to expand...

yup
he still gets them


----------



## syrenn

DiveCon said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat this is amusing watching you have a conversation with yourself....the mutt and jeff are on ignore so I am only seeing you and sunni's replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think he set a record
> i bet he has the longest ignore list for someone just joining
Click to expand...



The thing is...the ignoring doesn't last long at all.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, he has everyone but me and Sunni on ignore, which means as of right now his ignore list is 18,500 users long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well damn..does that mean me too? What have i messed? Care to sum it up?
Click to expand...


You haven't messed anything. You're a very tidy lady.

Nazi boy messed up by starting this thread.


----------



## Grace

I wonder if he has me on ignore too. After all...I'm not white. I'm kind of a bluish green.


----------



## syrenn

IMEURU said:


> I wonder if he has me on ignore too. After all...I'm not white. I'm kind of a bluish green.





Thats called patina!


----------



## Big Hoss

IMEURU said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your new best friend know you're a Muslim married to a Black Woman?
> 
> I'm sure he'd love to live next door to you, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is his choice to be married to whoever he wants. I am not worried about others...I am worried about my race and my family foremost. I have lived in the ghetto growing up it was no fun...I know how it is for white folks in the ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So..if one of your kids wanted to hang out with mexicans or blacks....you _would_ have a problem with that? Say it ain't so.
Click to expand...


Yes I would. Shock and awe I know.


----------



## DiveCon

Big Hoss said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, he has everyone but me and Sunni on ignore, which means as of right now his ignore list is 18,500 users long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No just commie girl,the diving person and colin.
Click to expand...

wimp


----------



## syrenn

Rat in the Hat said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, he has everyone but me and Sunni on ignore, which means as of right now his ignore list is 18,500 users long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well damn..does that mean me too? What have i messed? Care to sum it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't messed anything. You're a very tidy lady.
> 
> Nazi boy messed up by starting this thread.
Click to expand...


Yeah well, i didn't want to post see ya as the second post in the thread. But im also not going to read 8 pages of shit either. 

I trust you.


----------



## Big Hoss

Rat in the Hat said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, he has everyone but me and Sunni on ignore, which means as of right now his ignore list is 18,500 users long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well damn..does that mean me too? What have i messed? Care to sum it up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't messed anything. You're a very tidy lady.
> 
> Nazi boy messed up by starting this thread.
Click to expand...


Eh figured it would be fun to introduce myself to all the degenerate scum here.


----------



## syrenn

Big Hoss said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, he has everyone but me and Sunni on ignore, which means as of right now his ignore list is 18,500 users long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No just commie girl,the diving person and colin.
Click to expand...



Cant take it already? That to funny.


----------



## Grace

Big Hoss said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is his choice to be married to whoever he wants. I am not worried about others...I am worried about my race and my family foremost. I have lived in the ghetto growing up it was no fun...I know how it is for white folks in the ghetto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..if one of your kids wanted to hang out with mexicans or blacks....you _would_ have a problem with that? Say it ain't so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I would. Shock and awe I know.
Click to expand...


I pity your kids then. I really do. But...they have minds of their own. Maybe they will break free of your mindset. One can hope.


----------



## Big Hoss

IMEURU said:


> I wonder if he has me on ignore too. After all...I'm not white. I'm kind of a bluish green.



Doesn't matter to me if you are white,purple,pink,black or brown if you are going to be an asshole then I put you on ignore if you want to be social and ask questions and debate I have no problem with you.


----------



## syrenn

Big Hoss said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well damn..does that mean me too? What have i messed? Care to sum it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't messed anything. You're a very tidy lady.
> 
> Nazi boy messed up by starting this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh figured it would be fun to introduce myself to all the degenerate scum here.
Click to expand...



ya may want to stop looking in that mirror then.


----------



## Grace

Big Hoss said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well damn..does that mean me too? What have i messed? Care to sum it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't messed anything. You're a very tidy lady.
> 
> Nazi boy messed up by starting this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh figured it would be fun to introduce myself to all the degenerate scum here.
Click to expand...


Wow. How mighty white of ya.


----------



## Big Hoss

syrenn said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, he has everyone but me and Sunni on ignore, which means as of right now his ignore list is 18,500 users long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No just commie girl,the diving person and colin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cant take it already? That to funny.
Click to expand...


Take what? The stupidity and ignorance? I deal with enough of that in my day to day interactions with people around me I don't need to deal with it online. So much easier to ignore the idiots.


----------



## Grace

Big Hoss said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he has me on ignore too. After all...I'm not white. I'm kind of a bluish green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter to me if you are white,purple,pink,black or brown if you are going to be an asshole then I put you on ignore if you want to be social and ask questions and debate I have no problem with you.
Click to expand...


Oh, I did consider asking you more questions. But...me being scum to you, I don't think you wish to discuss anything at all. So...never mind.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Big Hoss said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well damn..does that mean me too? What have i messed? Care to sum it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't messed anything. You're a very tidy lady.
> 
> Nazi boy messed up by starting this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eh figured it would be fun to introduce myself to all the degenerate scum here.
Click to expand...


Didn't work out the way you expected, did it?

Since you signed up and didn't post, I'll bet you thought you would be welcomed as a returning hero, right?


----------



## Big Hoss

IMEURU said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..if one of your kids wanted to hang out with mexicans or blacks....you _would_ have a problem with that? Say it ain't so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I would. Shock and awe I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pity your kids then. I really do. But...they have minds of their own. Maybe they will break free of your mindset. One can hope.
Click to expand...


My mindset? I don't tell my kids what to think being around the people I don't want them around at wal mart or the mall shows them what kind of people they are...That teaches them all they need to know...I broke free of my parents ignorance and stupidity so I am sure everyone is capable of it. Course they tried forcing multicultism and race mixing is ok down my throat and I revolted against them.


----------



## California Girl

Big Hoss said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> No just commie girl,the diving person and colin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant take it already? That to funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take what? The stupidity and ignorance? I deal with enough of that in my day to day interactions with people around me I don't need to deal with it online. So much easier to ignore the idiots.
Click to expand...


So, everyone around you is stupid and ignorant.... Hmmmmm..... does this tell us something? To me, it suggest that the one with the problem is Big Ass here.

Why would anyone join a forum and stick everyone who challenges him on ignore... before the week is out, he'll be talking to himself.... IF he lasts that long.


----------



## Big Hoss

Rat in the Hat said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't messed anything. You're a very tidy lady.
> 
> Nazi boy messed up by starting this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh figured it would be fun to introduce myself to all the degenerate scum here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't work out the way you expected, did it?
> 
> Since you signed up and didn't post, I'll bet you thought you would be welcomed as a returning hero, right?
Click to expand...


Not really....I got tired of not having anything to do so I started looking for political forums and it said I was already registered here so I just started posting again...I could care less what any of you think of me. Dealing with the shit I deal with only makes me stronger...Fact is if any of you saw me in the street you would run in fear that's not a threat its a promise.


----------



## Colin

Rat in the Hat said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rat this is amusing watching you have a conversation with yourself....the mutt and jeff are on ignore so I am only seeing you and sunni's replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people use the ignore function as a coping mechanism for people they just can't deal with. Specially after only 50 posts...   What a wimp you are. Or do you have me on ignore too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently, he has everyone but me and Sunni on ignore, which means as of right now his ignore list is 18,500 users long.
Click to expand...


Men with little dick syndrome always look to make up the length in other areas. Clearly this turd has found his particlar way of achieving length. No wonder he asked whether this was the longest introduction thread. It's penis obsession!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Big Hoss said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I would. Shock and awe I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pity your kids then. I really do. But...they have minds of their own. Maybe they will break free of your mindset. One can hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mindset? I don't tell my kids what to think being around the people I don't want them around at wal mart or the mall shows them what kind of people they are...That teaches them all they need to know...I broke free of my parents ignorance and stupidity so I am sure everyone is capable of it. Course they tried forcing multicultism and race mixing is ok down my throat and I revolted against them.
Click to expand...


So you admit you're revolting.

Acceptance of a problem is the first step to recovery.


----------



## California Girl

Dainty little thing, isn't he?


----------



## Big Hoss

Most commies/leftists/antis are scared little punks in real life they can talk big shit behind a computer screen but try passing out leaflets in a majority black town son....you ain't nothing.


----------



## DiveCon

syrenn said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently, he has everyone but me and Sunni on ignore, which means as of right now his ignore list is 18,500 users long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No just commie girl,the diving person and colin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cant take it already? That to funny.
Click to expand...

can you imagine when the real LIBERALS show up
LOL


----------



## Big Hoss

Rat in the Hat said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pity your kids then. I really do. But...they have minds of their own. Maybe they will break free of your mindset. One can hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mindset? I don't tell my kids what to think being around the people I don't want them around at wal mart or the mall shows them what kind of people they are...That teaches them all they need to know...I broke free of my parents ignorance and stupidity so I am sure everyone is capable of it. Course they tried forcing multicultism and race mixing is ok down my throat and I revolted against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit you're revolting.
> 
> Acceptance of a problem is the first step to recovery.
Click to expand...

Revolted moron look up revolution? similar thing....I turned against them disgusting teachings.


----------



## DiveCon

IMEURU said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..if one of your kids wanted to hang out with mexicans or blacks....you _would_ have a problem with that? Say it ain't so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I would. Shock and awe I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pity your kids then. I really do. But...they have minds of their own. Maybe they will break free of your mindset. One can hope.
Click to expand...

Kids usually do break loose of the ignorance


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Big Hoss said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh figured it would be fun to introduce myself to all the degenerate scum here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't work out the way you expected, did it?
> 
> Since you signed up and didn't post, I'll bet you thought you would be welcomed as a returning hero, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really....I got tired of not having anything to do so I started looking for political forums and it said I was already registered here so I just started posting again...I could care less what any of you think of me. Dealing with the shit I deal with only makes me stronger...Fact is if any of you saw me in the street *you would run in fear* that's not a threat its a promise.
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

Big Hoss said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> No just commie girl,the diving person and colin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant take it already? That to funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take what? The stupidity and ignorance? I deal with enough of that in my day to day interactions with people around me I don't need to deal with it online. So much easier to ignore the idiots.
Click to expand...


You will have quite the list then.


----------



## California Girl




----------



## Kalam

Big Hoss said:


> ...Fact is if any of you saw me in the street you would run in fear that's not a threat its a promise.


----------



## Grace

Big Hoss said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I would. Shock and awe I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pity your kids then. I really do. But...they have minds of their own. Maybe they will break free of your mindset. One can hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mindset? I don't tell my kids what to think being around the people I don't want them around at wal mart or the mall shows them what kind of people they are...That teaches them all they need to know...I broke free of my parents ignorance and stupidity so I am sure everyone is capable of it. Course they tried forcing multicultism and race mixing is ok down my throat and I revolted against them.
Click to expand...


My parents said the opposite. To date only "our race". I 'revolted" as well. They weren't really racist...but they were ignorant because in those days, that's how they were raised. The 70's became a bit more enlightened, I'd like to think.

There is a show called Wife Swap. This show had this horrible woman that constantly preached and the family she swapped with were wiccans and she was universally hated by everyone that saw that episode. But about a year later, they had her back again..this time, she was paired with a black couple. The black dude was very much like you...and preached not religion, but Black Power and how horrible whites were. This hated woman said something that made everyone love her. She said "you know, I have lived my whole life not seeing color. But since being here with you, I lost that ability".

Its ok to be proud of who you are. But to not live in harmony the best you can...and raise your kids to goosestep along with you....that is pretty sad.
They have my sympathies.


----------



## DiveCon

Big Hoss said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh figured it would be fun to introduce myself to all the degenerate scum here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't work out the way you expected, did it?
> 
> Since you signed up and didn't post, I'll bet you thought you would be welcomed as a returning hero, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really....I got tired of not having anything to do so I started looking for political forums and it said I was already registered here so I just started posting again...I could care less what any of you think of me. Dealing with the shit I deal with only makes me stronger...Fact is if any of you saw me in the street you would run in fear that's not a threat its a promise.
Click to expand...

you greatly over estimate your significance


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't work out the way you expected, did it?
> 
> Since you signed up and didn't post, I'll bet you thought you would be welcomed as a returning hero, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really....I got tired of not having anything to do so I started looking for political forums and it said I was already registered here so I just started posting again...I could care less what any of you think of me. Dealing with the shit I deal with only makes me stronger...Fact is if any of you saw me in the street you would run in fear that's not a threat its a promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you greatly over estimate your significance
Click to expand...


And his chances!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Soon this assclown will have all of us on ignore, and this will be his online experience on this board.


----------



## Grace

Why do you think people would run in fear of you, Hoss? 
Do tell.


----------



## Ballentine

Okay, guys. Please stop calling the socialist a Nazi.


----------



## Colin

DiveCon said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't work out the way you expected, did it?
> 
> Since you signed up and didn't post, I'll bet you thought you would be welcomed as a returning hero, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really....I got tired of not having anything to do so I started looking for political forums and it said I was already registered here so I just started posting again...I could care less what any of you think of me. Dealing with the shit I deal with only makes me stronger...Fact is if any of you saw me in the street you would run in fear that's not a threat its a promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you greatly over estimate your significance
Click to expand...


You mean he has ANY? He won't even become a legend in his own lunchtime!


----------



## Colin

Has someone left a barrowload of shit in one of the forums? Seems we have a lot of maggots crawling in lately!


----------



## DiveCon

Ballentine said:


> Okay, guys. Please stop calling the socialist a Nazi.


he proclaimed himself one


----------



## Big Hoss

syrenn said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant take it already? That to funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take what? The stupidity and ignorance? I deal with enough of that in my day to day interactions with people around me I don't need to deal with it online. So much easier to ignore the idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will have quite the list then.
Click to expand...


Yep looks that way.


----------



## Big Hoss

IMEURU said:


> Why do you think people would run in fear of you, Hoss?
> Do tell.



Because I know the kind of people I am dealing with here...little anarchist/left wing/communist/antifa punks same garbage I deal with on the street.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Ballentine said:


> Okay, guys. Please stop calling the socialist a Nazi.



You must have missed the part where he said he was one.


----------



## Big Hoss

Actually no rat. I said I was a National Socialist. Not a nazi. That is just a ignorant term uneducated people like yourself call people like me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Colin said:


> Has someone left a barrowload of shit in one of the forums? Seems we have a lot of maggots crawling in lately!



The site that will not be named dumped a load of trash, and they're crawling here looking for a warm place to troll.


----------



## Grace

Big Hoss said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think people would run in fear of you, Hoss?
> Do tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know the kind of people I am dealing with here...little anarchist/left wing/communist/antifa punks same garbage I deal with on the street.
Click to expand...


Does that big brush you're carrying around get heavy? You've mentioned a few times now about dealing with "garbage on the street". So what exactly do you do to encounter such things? Are you sure your glasses aren't just smudged? Seriously..I'm really wondering why you feel this way. What the hell happened to make it so?


----------



## Grace

Are you a cop???

Edited to say no offense to cops. But they have to deal with really ugly things and really ugly crimes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Big Hoss said:


> Actually no rat. I said I was a National Socialist. Not a nazi. That is just a ignorant term uneducated people like yourself call people like me.



So the National Socialist Party wasn't the Nazis? 

Good luck with that.


----------



## Big Hoss

IMEURU said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think people would run in fear of you, Hoss?
> Do tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know the kind of people I am dealing with here...little anarchist/left wing/communist/antifa punks same garbage I deal with on the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that big brush you're carrying around get heavy? You've mentioned a few times now about dealing with "garbage on the street". So what exactly do you do to encounter such things? Are you sure your glasses aren't just smudged? Seriously..I'm really wondering why you feel this way. What the hell happened to make it so?
Click to expand...


Try being a 16 year old kid living in the ghetto and realize you are smarter than everyone else living there and you don't look like everyone else...you start to educate yourself on the differences on race etc....one thing led to another. I am proud to say my wife is a proud white woman who is the mother of my 2 white kids.


----------



## Colin

Rat in the Hat said:


> Ballentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, guys. Please stop calling the socialist a Nazi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the part where he said he was one.
Click to expand...


Well, judging by Ballantine's avi and sig he wants to be a politician, so not surprising he missed it. Like all politicians he probably believes only half of what he hears and nothing of what he says!


----------



## Big Hoss

IMEURU said:


> Are you a cop???
> 
> Edited to say no offense to cops. But they have to deal with really ugly things and really ugly crimes.




ROFL. I hate pigs aka cops.


----------



## Grace

Big Hoss said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know the kind of people I am dealing with here...little anarchist/left wing/communist/antifa punks same garbage I deal with on the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that big brush you're carrying around get heavy? You've mentioned a few times now about dealing with "garbage on the street". So what exactly do you do to encounter such things? Are you sure your glasses aren't just smudged? Seriously..I'm really wondering why you feel this way. What the hell happened to make it so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try being a 16 year old kid living in the ghetto and realize you are smarter than everyone else living there and you don't look like everyone else...you start to educate yourself on the differences on race etc....one thing led to another. I am proud to say my wife is a proud white woman who is the mother of my 2 white kids.
Click to expand...


Well...I guess you experienced some things in your past that you just never out grew or got over. That's too bad. Because now you are teaching your kids exactly what was dished to you.


----------



## Big Hoss

IMEURU said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that big brush you're carrying around get heavy? You've mentioned a few times now about dealing with "garbage on the street". So what exactly do you do to encounter such things? Are you sure your glasses aren't just smudged? Seriously..I'm really wondering why you feel this way. What the hell happened to make it so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try being a 16 year old kid living in the ghetto and realize you are smarter than everyone else living there and you don't look like everyone else...you start to educate yourself on the differences on race etc....one thing led to another. I am proud to say my wife is a proud white woman who is the mother of my 2 white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...I guess you experienced some things in your past that you just never out grew or got over. That's too bad. Because now you are teaching your kids exactly what was dished to you.
Click to expand...


I am just teaching my kids not to take shit from anyone and to be very proud of where they come from. I don't have to teach them to hate they see nonwhites at the store acting like savages and they want nothing to do with them. Nature works that way....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Big Hoss said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know the kind of people I am dealing with here...little anarchist/left wing/communist/antifa punks same garbage I deal with on the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that big brush you're carrying around get heavy? You've mentioned a few times now about dealing with "garbage on the street". So what exactly do you do to encounter such things? Are you sure your glasses aren't just smudged? Seriously..I'm really wondering why you feel this way. What the hell happened to make it so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try being a 16 year old kid living in the ghetto and realize you are smarter than everyone else living there and you don't look like everyone else...you start to educate yourself on the differences on race etc....one thing led to another. I am proud to say my wife is a proud white woman who is the mother of my 2 white kids.
Click to expand...


Best of luck when your kids grow up and fall in love with a Mexican or a Honduran. 

My parents didn't like it. My brother and my sister didn't care.

I've got the cutest nieces and nephew.


----------



## Grace

Big Hoss said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a cop???
> 
> Edited to say no offense to cops. But they have to deal with really ugly things and really ugly crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL. I hate pigs aka cops.
Click to expand...


Um. Ok.
Anyway....I think my curiosity is now been snuffed.
Ta.


----------



## Grace

Rat in the Hat said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that big brush you're carrying around get heavy? You've mentioned a few times now about dealing with "garbage on the street". So what exactly do you do to encounter such things? Are you sure your glasses aren't just smudged? Seriously..I'm really wondering why you feel this way. What the hell happened to make it so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try being a 16 year old kid living in the ghetto and realize you are smarter than everyone else living there and you don't look like everyone else...you start to educate yourself on the differences on race etc....one thing led to another. I am proud to say my wife is a proud white woman who is the mother of my 2 white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best of luck when your kids grow up and fall in love with a Mexican or a Honduran.
> 
> My parents didn't like it. My brother and my sister didn't care.
> 
> I've got the cutest nieces and nephew.
Click to expand...


My ex is a native american. Unfortunately, I had a miscarriage many moons ago. But it I hadn't...that kid would be HOT!!! lol

I've dated puerto ricans, mexicans, blacks. I never really saw color. I just loved. That was enough for me.


----------



## SFC Ollie

"Fact is if any of you saw me in the street you would run in fear that's not a threat its a promise."









It's been many years since I've been afraid of any man.


 By the way, I hate racism.


----------



## Big Hoss

Good for you. Racism is Reality so you hate Reality. Sucks for you.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Big Hoss said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try being a 16 year old kid living in the ghetto and realize you are smarter than everyone else living there and you don't look like everyone else...you start to educate yourself on the differences on race etc....one thing led to another. I am proud to say my wife is a proud white woman who is the mother of my 2 white kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I guess you experienced some things in your past that you just never out grew or got over. That's too bad. Because now you are teaching your kids exactly what was dished to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just teaching my kids not to take shit from anyone and to be very proud of where they come from. I don't have to teach them to hate they see nonwhites at the store acting like savages and they want nothing to do with them. Nature works that way....
Click to expand...




Just curious, have you taught your 'WHITE' kids that Christ isn't white? He had olive skin, you know.. dark skin, ie pigment (melanin)- more of it than your 'white' kids. 

PS- He was the only perfect human to have lived. So much for the pure white race. ;-)


----------



## Big Hoss

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I guess you experienced some things in your past that you just never out grew or got over. That's too bad. Because now you are teaching your kids exactly what was dished to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just teaching my kids not to take shit from anyone and to be very proud of where they come from. I don't have to teach them to hate they see nonwhites at the store acting like savages and they want nothing to do with them. Nature works that way....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, have you taught your 'WHITE' kids that Christ isn't white? He had olive skin, you know.. dark skin, ie pigment (melanin)- more of it than your 'white' kids.
> 
> PS- He was the only perfect human to have lived. So much for the pure white race. ;-)
Click to expand...


I hate religion in general no matter which one it is. I am a creator look up Creativity movement that is what I believe in. I will not push religion or lack there of on my kids that is their choice as they get older. I was pushed into christianity and now I hate it.I think the bible is a joke and was written by jew's christianity is a suicidal religion for white people. No other religion says turn the other cheek or sell everything except christianity. Its a suicidal religion.


----------



## DiveCon

Big Hoss said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just teaching my kids not to take shit from anyone and to be very proud of where they come from. I don't have to teach them to hate they see nonwhites at the store acting like savages and they want nothing to do with them. Nature works that way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, have you taught your 'WHITE' kids that Christ isn't white? He had olive skin, you know.. dark skin, ie pigment (melanin)- more of it than your 'white' kids.
> 
> PS- He was the only perfect human to have lived. So much for the pure white race. ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate religion in general no matter which one it is. I am a creator look up Creativity movement that is what I believe in. I will not push religion or lack there of on my kids that is their choice as they get older. I was pushed into christianity and now I hate it.
Click to expand...

you sure do have a lot of hate in you


----------



## Grace

That's something that gripes my butt. Pics of Jesus with blonde hair, smooth nose, pale skin, blue eyes. He was swarthy, dark, probably had very kinky wavy hair, hooked nose. Beautiful man with dark brown eyes.
Sigh.


----------



## Grace

edited......No need to say it twice.


----------



## Big Hoss

15 pages not to shabby.


----------



## Colin




----------



## DiveCon

IMEURU said:


> That's something that gripes my butt. Pics of Jesus with blonde hair, smooth nose, pale skin, blue eyes. He was swarthy, dark, probably had very kinky wavy hair, hooked nose. Beautiful man with dark brown eyes.
> Sigh.


there is already a thread on that


----------



## Colin

Big Hoss said:


> 15 pages not to shabby.



But transferred to the moron's thread. How apt. I guess from now on we must all refer to you as LITTLE BIG HOSS!


----------



## Big Hoss

LOL 3 posts in a row and I can't see a damn thing...brilliant!


----------



## Kalam

You should ignore everyone on the entire board and just have conversations with yourself. That would actually be pretty funny.


----------



## DiveCon

Kalam said:


> You should ignore everyone on the entire board and just have conversations with yourself. That would actually be pretty funny.


funnier than he already is?
hmmm, that would be hard to do


----------



## Big Hoss

Heh! That would be funny....kind of boring though.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Kalam said:


> You should ignore everyone on the entire board and just have conversations with yourself. That would actually be pretty funny.





LOL! Hahahaha~  That was funny as hell! 


 Biological differences such as melanin determine skin color. Our resident Supremacist seems to think he had some control over his own biological markers which separate and make him superior to others based upon that biology. Nationalists must not be well educated.

Here's a picture of the pure white race:

Wow.. That's some pure whitey there!!


----------



## Dr Grump

Big Hoss said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just teaching my kids not to take shit from anyone and to be very proud of where they come from. I don't have to teach them to hate they see nonwhites at the store acting like savages and they want nothing to do with them. Nature works that way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, have you taught your 'WHITE' kids that Christ isn't white? He had olive skin, you know.. dark skin, ie pigment (melanin)- more of it than your 'white' kids.
> 
> PS- He was the only perfect human to have lived. So much for the pure white race. ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate religion in general no matter which one it is. I am a creator look up Creativity movement that is what I believe in. I will not push religion or lack there of on my kids that is their choice as they get older. I was pushed into christianity and now I hate it.I think the bible is a joke and was written by jew's christianity is a suicidal religion for white people. No other religion says turn the other cheek or sell everything except christianity. Its a suicidal religion.
Click to expand...


What's it like having Hitler, Charles Manson, Ed Kempler, John Wayne Gacy on your side...


----------



## Big Hoss

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should ignore everyone on the entire board and just have conversations with yourself. That would actually be pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Hahahaha~  That was funny as hell!
> 
> 
> Biological differences such as melanin determine skin color. Our resident Supremacist seems to think he had some control over his own biological markers which separate and make him superior to others based upon that biology. Nationalists must not be well educated.
> 
> Here's a picture of the pure white race:
> 
> Wow.. That's some pure whitey there!!
Click to expand...


Another douche bag. I am not a supremacist honey. Get over yourself.Like I said look up Creativity. It explains a lot.


----------



## Big Hoss

Dr Grump said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, have you taught your 'WHITE' kids that Christ isn't white? He had olive skin, you know.. dark skin, ie pigment (melanin)- more of it than your 'white' kids.
> 
> PS- He was the only perfect human to have lived. So much for the pure white race. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate religion in general no matter which one it is. I am a creator look up Creativity movement that is what I believe in. I will not push religion or lack there of on my kids that is their choice as they get older. I was pushed into christianity and now I hate it.I think the bible is a joke and was written by jew's christianity is a suicidal religion for white people. No other religion says turn the other cheek or sell everything except christianity. Its a suicidal religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's it like having Hitler, Charles Manson, Ed Kempler, John Wayne Gacy on your side...
Click to expand...


Hitler was a great man. Charles Manson I would need to study more to see what his beliefs were and his motivation. Gacy was a sick fuck. Kemper not Kempler was a serial killer they are fascinating people but I am not a Serial Killer sorry to inform you.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Big Hoss said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should ignore everyone on the entire board and just have conversations with yourself. That would actually be pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Hahahaha~  That was funny as hell!
> 
> 
> Biological differences such as melanin determine skin color. Our resident Supremacist seems to think he had some control over his own biological markers which separate and make him superior to others based upon that biology. Nationalists must not be well educated.
> 
> Here's a picture of the pure white race:
> 
> Wow.. That's some pure whitey there!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another douche bag. I am not a supremacist honey. Get over yourself.Like I said look up Creativity. It explains a lot.
Click to expand...


Hey Dummy, explain to me how people in the South Pacific with dark skin have blonde hair? Gee could it have something to do with DNA? Now who's the douche..


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Big Hoss said:


> 15 pages not to shabby.



Keep thinking you're all that and more.

The only way you can have the most epic thread is if you whine about getting three negs from the same person in one day. 

And that can't happen any more. 

Also, one troll lately got more posts than this in less than 4 hours before being banned. 

You have no chance of beating any records here.


----------



## Big Hoss

Not trying to beat any records tard. Just making a general statement. Go fuck yourself already.


----------



## Dr Grump

Big Hoss said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate religion in general no matter which one it is. I am a creator look up Creativity movement that is what I believe in. I will not push religion or lack there of on my kids that is their choice as they get older. I was pushed into christianity and now I hate it.I think the bible is a joke and was written by jew's christianity is a suicidal religion for white people. No other religion says turn the other cheek or sell everything except christianity. Its a suicidal religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's it like having Hitler, Charles Manson, Ed Kempler, John Wayne Gacy on your side...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a great man. Charles Manson I would need to study more to see what his beliefs were and his motivation. Gacy was a sick fuck. Kemper not Kempler was a serial killer they are fascinating people but I am not a Serial Killer sorry to inform you.
Click to expand...


I wasn't saying they were all racists...just examples of the great white race, as opposed to those animalistic races you are rabbiting on about.

What part of Hitler was great? The part where he exterminated Jews, Gypsies etc, or the part where he put the bullet in his head in the Berlin bunker?


----------



## Dr Grump

Big Hoss said:


> 15 pages not to shabby.



If you got your brilliant white mind into gear you would find it is only six, if you could figure out how to adjust your settings....


----------



## Grace

Hitler was a coward. Just a weasel that had enough charisma to get where he did. Then he took the chickenshit way out once beaten. That was no great man.

I don't fear you, Hoss. I don't even hate you. I just pity you.


----------



## Grace

Hitler was a coward. Just a weasel that had enough charisma to get where he did. Then he took the chickenshit way out once beaten. That was no great man.

I don't fear you, Hoss. I don't even hate you. I just pity you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Yay, I got my 0 points. I'm somebody now.



> New reputation!
> Hi, you have received 0 reputation points from Big Hoss.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Big Hoss
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

One of the Emmas managed to give me a -1.

A 15 year old girl managed to do more damage than this clown.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

You stated you came here to debate. I asked you a question and you've yet to answer it. Explain how in the South Pacific, people with dark skin have blonde hair?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

I'll clue you in Mr. Racist. It's called genetics. Genetics and biomarkers, chromosomes, dominant and recessive traits, ie..   all predetermined having NOTHING to do with your skinhead group unless one of you parted the Red Sea?


----------



## Dr Grump

LadyGunSlinger said:


> You stated you came here to debate. I asked you a question and you've yet to answer it. Explain how in the South Pacific, people with dark skin have blonde hair?



Who in the south pacific has blond hair....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Dr Grump said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stated you came here to debate. I asked you a question and you've yet to answer it. Explain how in the South Pacific, people with dark skin have blonde hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the south pacific has blond hair....
Click to expand...




Google Solomon Islands and Vanuatu.


----------



## Dr Grump

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stated you came here to debate. I asked you a question and you've yet to answer it. Explain how in the South Pacific, people with dark skin have blonde hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the south pacific has blond hair....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Solomon Islands and Vanuatu.
Click to expand...


Don't need to. It is a recessive gene that causes it....


----------



## Colin

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I'll clue you in Mr. Racist. It's called genetics. Genetics and biomarkers, chromosomes, dominant and recessive traits, ie..   all predetermined having NOTHING to do with your skinhead group unless one of you parted the Red Sea?



Part the Red Sea! He can't even part his lips to speak as everything he says emanates from his arsehole!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Dr Grump said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who in the south pacific has blond hair....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Solomon Islands and Vanuatu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to. It is a recessive gene that causes it....
Click to expand...


Thank you.. and that's precisely the point I was trying to make to Hoss.


----------



## Dr Grump

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google Solomon Islands and Vanuatu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to. It is a recessive gene that causes it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.. and that's precisely the point I was trying to make to Hoss.
Click to expand...


I don't think he is the brightest bulb in the socket...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Dr Grump said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to. It is a recessive gene that causes it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.. and that's precisely the point I was trying to make to Hoss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he is the brightest bulb in the socket...
Click to expand...




LOL I'll second that.


----------



## DiveCon

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google Solomon Islands and Vanuatu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to. It is a recessive gene that causes it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.. and that's precisely the point I was trying to make to Hoss.
Click to expand...

i doubt "Hoss" would have even begun to understand it


----------



## random3434

Kalam said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Fact is if any of you saw me in the street you would run in fear that's not a threat its a promise.
Click to expand...


ahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahah

PERFECT~!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

DiveCon said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to. It is a recessive gene that causes it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.. and that's precisely the point I was trying to make to Hoss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i doubt "Hoss" would have even begun to understand it
Click to expand...



Maybe someone should market Racism for Dummies?


----------



## HUGGY

Big Hoss said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate religion in general no matter which one it is. I am a creator look up Creativity movement that is what I believe in. I will not push religion or lack there of on my kids that is their choice as they get older. I was pushed into christianity and now I hate it.I think the bible is a joke and was written by jew's christianity is a suicidal religion for white people. No other religion says turn the other cheek or sell everything except christianity. Its a suicidal religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's it like having Hitler, Charles Manson, Ed Kempler, John Wayne Gacy on your side...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Hitler was a great man*. Charles Manson I would need to study more to see what his beliefs were and his motivation. Gacy was a sick fuck. Kemper not Kempler was a serial killer they are fascinating people but I am not a Serial Killer sorry to inform you.
Click to expand...


In what sense?  He underestimated the Russians...The British.... The Americans.. 

He overestimated the Italians... The Japanese...

He didn't listen to his military leaders.

If anything Hitler was a fool.  So were the German citizens for falling for his bullshit.  In the end he was a coward.  

Your displeasure with the mixing of races here in America is childish.  No one is forcing your to socialize outside of your definition of your supposed ancestors.

Me I'm Irish.  I'm in Seattle.  We Irish don't want or need your vision of what the NW should be.  We don't like self proclaimed "leaders" of any kind.   You morons would never be able to force "My Kind" into cattle cars.  We would simply take your dumb asses out.  Ka-BOOM!!!!   If "your" people took over the land I was born in and my father and his father was born in I personally would kill your leaders.  Cabbage  maroon?

IMO You would be better served by just finding a like bigoted woman...settling down and minding YOUR own business.

But by all means...welcome...Rave On!!!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Big Hoss said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I have traced my ancestry back to the 1100's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great. What country are you moving to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am moving from the south to the midwest where its soooo much whiter and I can raise my family in peace and quiet and not having to worry about crime and the assorted trash that is here.
Click to expand...


Good.

Get the fuck out of my South.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Big Hoss said:


> Probably not but it won't be because I didn't try and be nice to everyone...I am only a prick when forced to be one.




GUARDS, SEIZE HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi, Welcome to the forums here.  Fun place.

Robert


----------



## Ringel05

Ya know guys and gals, don't look now but the sock puppet vibes are strong with this one. 
Uuuummmmm.........


----------



## Ringel05

Sunni Man said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of funny to see people jumping all over a guy.
> 
> Just for saying that he would rather live among white people.
> 
> Yet, I doubt, any of them would be willing to relocate to the "Hood".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your new best friend know you're a Muslim married to a Black Woman?
> 
> I'm sure he'd love to live next door to you, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the point EZ
> 
> He should be allowed to live among his own kind if he desires.
> 
> And not be forced by the PC pukes or our Z.O.G. government.
> 
> Into accepting so called diversity or multiculturalism if he doesn't want to.
Click to expand...


Who is forcing him to?????


----------



## Colin

California Girl said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany, right? And maybe a little French? The surrender monkey trait shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No French but yes German is part of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can understand why you don't want to move there.... they're not keen on Nazi's these days... No idea why.
> 
> I'm sure if you dig further, you'll find that French bloodline. You definitely have that 'run away' streak in there.
Click to expand...


And he wears brown trousers. That's a surefire giveaway!


----------



## California Girl

Ballentine said:


> Okay, guys. Please stop calling the socialist a Nazi.



Excuse me? 

Who died and made you God on this forum? 

Oh, that's right.... no one did. Mind your own fucking business, Mr Future Congresscritter... this ain't congress. You ain't the boss..... and, if you're a future congresscritter, may I take this opportunity to say 'fuck you, you corrupt, self serving, sniveling little shit'. Thanks.


----------



## noose4

Finnguy said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dedicate this to all Nazi's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6uI8do-CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not funny, many innocent civilians died in that bombing.
Click to expand...



Boo Hoo Hoo, they start a war they get what they deserved.


----------



## noose4

Big Hoss said:


> Finnguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dedicate this to all Nazi's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J6uI8do-CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not funny, many innocent civilians died in that bombing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You expect this crowd of brainwashed lemmings to give a crap?
Click to expand...



I greatly favor the carpet bombing of Nazi's and their supporters.


----------



## noose4

Big Hoss said:


> Most commies/leftists/antis are scared little punks in real life they can talk big shit behind a computer screen but try passing out leaflets in a majority black town son....you ain't nothing.




If like you say your only concern regarding race is that of you and your family why are you handing out leaflets in majority black areas?


----------



## Colin

noose4 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most commies/leftists/antis are scared little punks in real life they can talk big shit behind a computer screen but try passing out leaflets in a majority black town son....you ain't nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If like you say your only concern regarding race is that of you and your family why are you handing out leaflets in majority black areas?
Click to expand...


He doesn't want people thinking he's a nazi scumbag!


----------



## Big Hoss

Dr Grump said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's it like having Hitler, Charles Manson, Ed Kempler, John Wayne Gacy on your side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a great man. Charles Manson I would need to study more to see what his beliefs were and his motivation. Gacy was a sick fuck. Kemper not Kempler was a serial killer they are fascinating people but I am not a Serial Killer sorry to inform you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't saying they were all racists...just examples of the great white race, as opposed to those animalistic races you are rabbiting on about.
> 
> What part of Hitler was great? The part where he exterminated Jews, Gypsies etc, or the part where he put the bullet in his head in the Berlin bunker?
Click to expand...


Oh you want great white's eh? Lets see Hitler,Lindbergh,Henry Ford,George Lincoln Rockwell,Robert Mathews,David Lane I can go on and on and on...


----------



## Big Hoss

Dr Grump said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 pages not to shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got your brilliant white mind into gear you would find it is only six, if you could figure out how to adjust your settings....
Click to expand...


For YOU its only six on mine its 18 now. Don't cry over such stupid things.


----------



## Big Hoss

LadyGunSlinger said:


> You stated you came here to debate. I asked you a question and you've yet to answer it. Explain how in the South Pacific, people with dark skin have blonde hair?



The sun. My father had blonde hair as did my mother when they lived in Florida and were constant beach goers. They are both naturally dark headed....anymore stupid questions?


----------



## Big Hoss

RadiomanATL said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great. What country are you moving to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am moving from the south to the midwest where its soooo much whiter and I can raise my family in peace and quiet and not having to worry about crime and the assorted trash that is here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Get the fuck out of my South.
Click to expand...


Boy. It ain't your south. Plus I don't live in niglanta I live in the nice white north Georgia.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Big Hoss said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stated you came here to debate. I asked you a question and you've yet to answer it. Explain how in the South Pacific, people with dark skin have blonde hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun. My father had blonde hair as did my mother when they lived in Florida and were constant beach goers. They are both naturally dark headed....anymore stupid questions?
Click to expand...




ROFLMAO!!! Bwhahahahahaha Why aren't ALL darker skinned people in warm climates sporting blonde hair????


----------



## Barb

Big Hoss said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cry elsewhere ok? Actually yeah I am on *XXXXX* but I am a bit more radical than those pathetic wannabe republicans. That place is a joke. No one has taught me anything why don't you sit back and enjoy the show instead of criticizing someone you don't even know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry, who's crying other than you.  Oh and yes, I know you, your pussy friends have been shitting here before, they didn't last long, you probably won't either.  However it will be a fun trip in the mean time.  Oh and I'm a quarter Indian, that quarter says you need to take your lily white European ass back home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol I don't have any friends here that I know of. Its funny how I am called a hater yet you and your ilk are the ones hating on someone who has a different political beliefs than you. So sad.
Click to expand...


It isn't a simple matter of "political" beliefs, but a system of thinking that flies in the face of agreed upon core social structure and cultural values - ones I might add that are among the few held as equally dear on the right and the left (and most places in between).


----------



## Barb

Big Hoss said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It kind of funny to see people jumping all over a guy.
> 
> Just for saying that he would rather live among white people.
> 
> Yet, I doubt, any of them would be willing to relocate to the "Hood".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your new best friend know you're a Muslim married to a Black Woman?
> 
> I'm sure he'd love to live next door to you, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is his choice to be married to whoever he wants. I am not worried about others...I am worried about my race and my family foremost. I have lived in the ghetto growing up it was no fun...I know how it is for white folks in the ghetto.
Click to expand...


You want National Socialism as a form of _government_, therefore you DO want to dictate, just not quite yet, because these things need to be slid into place starting with baby steps. 

And horse-shit you "know how it is for white folks in the ghetto." 
I raised my two in "the hood," and how it was - was the same it is anywhere else. If you're an asshole, you're treated like an asshole, and if you're a respectful and respectable person, you're treated as such.


----------



## HUGGY

I can't wait for this stupid NAZI fuck to come to Seattle and goose step around with his literature.  The welcome he gets will not be the one he anticipates.  For one thing..the blacks will just laugh at him and his brown shirt buddies.  What he REALLY needs to watch out for will be the whites.  His little group of NAZIS will get their asses kicked right out in the open.  After they visit my town they will have to adjust their goals.  Most of these guys end up in Idaho just East of Washington State.  He won't like it there either.  They are watched very closely by the FBI because over the years their "funding" of choice has been bank robbery.  The Hayden Lake crowd has committed many robberies and bombings.  They always get caught.  They are all idiots.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Big Hoss said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am moving from the south to the midwest where its soooo much whiter and I can raise my family in peace and quiet and not having to worry about crime and the assorted trash that is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Get the fuck out of my South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy. It ain't your south. Plus I don't live in niglanta I live in the nice white north Georgia.
Click to expand...


It is my south. I own it.

Your kind is no longer welcome here. GTFO.


----------



## Meister

HUGGY said:


> I can't wait for this stupid NAZI fuck to come to Seattle and goose step around with his literature.  The welcome he gets will not be the one he anticipates.  For one thing..the blacks will just laugh at him and his brown shirt buddies.  What he REALLY needs to watch out for will be the whites.  His little group of NAZIS will get their asses kicked right out in the open.  After they visit my town they will have to adjust their goals.  Most of these guys end up in Idaho just East of Washington State.  He won't like it there either.  They are watched very closely by the FBI because over the years their "funding" of choice has been bank robbery.  The Hayden Lake crowd has committed many robberies and bombings.  They always get caught.  They are all idiots.



The aryan nation is mostly a memory here in no. Idaho, Huggy.  They moved to Oregon, because they could no longer get any footing around here.  I imagine there are few that went back in the closet waiting for the big uprising....but they pretty much got their asses kicked out.


----------



## Retread Ol' 37

A Nazi white nationalist and separatist. Well... at least he won't vote republican. That's all I'm worried about.


----------

